# Fly Repellent -- Skin So Soft



## MyBoyPuck

I haven't tried Skin So Soft, but hear it works well. As far as the Swat, pay attention to your horse's belly. A lot of horses get eaten up down there. The Swat works very well in their sensitive belly area.


----------



## Poco1220

I use skin so soft oil. Either straight or I mix it in half and half with a waterproof fly spray. Always works great for me and makes for a healthy, shiny coat!


----------



## Golden Horse

I apologize for a little hijack here but HELP

I have Skin so Soft, Listerine, vinegar, maybe some tea tree oil, can I make a fly spray out of that lot, what quantities would you use?


----------



## Shasta1981

Yes I use skin so soft. I usually mix it with a fly spray. You want the original Bath oil. Smells really nice and it helps. 

Sorry Golden I've never made fly spray before.


----------



## JLynn

Thanks guys...ordered one oil and one bug spray. Will let you know how they work.


----------



## Day Mares

I feed my horses a clove of garlic and a splash of apple cider vinegar each day. Keeps flies and biting insects away all year long


----------



## equiniphile

I use a different kind of spray whenever I run out so the flies don't become resistant to a certain type. I've used Skin-so-soft mixed with water, and it seems to work well.


----------



## brandilion

I know this is an old thread, but Skin So Soft oil is the only thing that keeps the bugs off my one mare. (But I haven't tried the bug spray.) BUT be CAREFUL using it on the face or any white or thin skinned area. I totally spaced that this summer & put it all over her WHITE muzzle & sunburned her! What a bad mom! I use it straight, because it didn't work for her when I diluted it with water, or with water and vinegar.


----------



## melaniK

Skin So Soft Original Bath Oil is the proper product for this mixture:

1 part Skin So Soft Original bath oil
1 part apple cider vinegar
1 part or more water

*Do not use the oil alone*. It can clog your horses pores, and cause overheating.


----------



## classiccadence

best fly spray on the market is B-Free of Flies. it literally kills the flies on contact spray and watch them drop down dead. The Mosquito Products and Flying Insect Controls Every Horse Barn Should Have you can ask your local feed store to carry it but if not buy it online by the case and share it with your barn buddies like my barn does. put it to the test and you will throw everything else you have tried away. great way to prevent those mosquitoes from biting too.


----------



## Whizzer

Skin so soft attracts mosquitos to me as if I've become a mosquito homing beacon. I can't touch that stuff or I'll be in a world of hurt and itchiness!

I saw a Yahoo article a week or so ago that said catnip was a natural mosquito repellant. "Apply undiluted catnip oil to the skin for up to two hours of protection."
I haven't tried it but thought I'd share.

I've also heard that those little Off! fans that have citronella in them helps too.

Nothing seems to work for me and when I put sunblock on it seems to attract the flys, gnats, noseeums and mosquitos even more. So irritating!

Good luck!


----------



## Clava

Day Mares said:


> I feed my horses a clove of garlic and a splash of apple cider vinegar each day. Keeps flies and biting insects away all year long


 
Much better to rub the garlic on their coats  garlic isn't good for horses stomachs.


----------



## sbe77

I have skin so soft, it works really well


----------

